# Volkswagen Service Plan & MOT



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

My Golf will be 3yrs old in July of this year and obviously it will be time for it's first MOT.

However, something that seems a little confusing to me or rather 'too good to be true' is that they seemingly offer MOT's free as long as you have a service plan.

I bought a three year service plan upfront when I bought the car brand new at the time and have used the last of the three 'free' services last month.

So do I 'qualify' for this free MOT that they offer or am I exempt because the service plan has been used/exhausted?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Surely you'd be better off asking them direct than posting here?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

danwel said:


> Surely you'd be better off asking them direct than posting here?


Maybe, but I asked here on the off chance that some other person on here may have had a similar experience.

Do remember this is a forum and I am entitled just as anyone is to ask questions about things, that's the whole point/nature of a forum.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know the answer but I will be keen to know myself. 
I'm in the same boat. My scirocco is 3 years old in September and I also bought a 3 year service plan.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I don't know the answer but I will be keen to know myself.
> I'm in the same boat. My scirocco is 3 years old in September and I also bought a 3 year service plan.


From VWs statement, they make it sound like anyone is eligible as long as you have a service plan............valid or not.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> From VWs statement, they make it sound like anyone is eligible as long as you have a service plan............valid or not.


If it's true then looks like I get this September free and the following 3 mot tests. mannged to get another 3 years service plan free the other week.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll enquire and post my findings here.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Move to norn iron mot when 4 year old


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure what you mean BigMac?????


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Reading that, I assume they mean a service plan that you can either pay a fee up front for X years or pay monthly for.

Golf fan, as you've said you bought a 3 year plan up front, so I'd ask if that 3 year plan includes the 1st MOT that's due.

If it isn't, I'd enquire at your dealer what the options are going forward........Do they have a service plan that you can pay £X per month & that covers you for annual servicing & as the deal says MOT's


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Reading that, I assume they mean a service plan that you can either pay a fee up front for X years or pay monthly for.
> 
> Golf fan, as you've said you bought a 3 year plan up front, so I'd ask if that 3 year plan includes the 1st MOT that's due.
> 
> If it isn't, I'd enquire at your dealer what the options are going forward........Do they have a service plan that you can pay £X per month & that covers you for annual servicing & as the deal says MOT's


Will do Andy, not a lot to ask for really from them.....simples. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> From VWs statement, they make it sound like anyone is eligible as long as you have a service plan............valid or not.


No they don't.

"If you have a retailer service plan then the MOT is free"

You either have a plan or you don't. I cannot think of any marque that offer free MOTs without a service plan with possible exceptions of special promotions.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Test will be free. Repairs required to pass test won't be. Plenty places offer a 'free MOT' then shaft you on unnecessary repairs.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

The way most service plans work is they include an MOT if it's required so long as the plan is valid, so if you had an older vehicle and had needed an annual MOT it would have included it, but you'd be paying a little more for the service plan.

Keep in mind once the car hits 3 years VW do fixed price servicing and I've always found it's marginal whether you save money with service plans, it's more about spreading the cost (and the dealers push them because it's guaranteed income).


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a service plan on my tiguan and booked it in for mot and they said it needed brake fluid change so had it done and to my surprise both were included so golf fan you should be ok .


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one Pinky, cheers.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

More importantly....what courtesy car will you get?!?!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

wifes merc was like that no req for service plan but free mots as long as she owns car


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Pretty sure mine has free MOT too.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not sure what you mean BigMac?????


In Northern Ireland which is part of UK cars don't need mot till there 4 years old not 3


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Pretty sure mine has free MOT too.


Is your service plan valid though?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Is your service plan valid though?


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Check the small print, the wife had a service plan which included three services and an mot. She had the three services done but the mot was scheduled for another day because they had no mot slots available the day of the service. They tried to charge for it saying that the mot was only free if done during a service. They eventually agreed to not charge it after I went and made a bit of a scene in the showroom. Some dealers are ok about stuff like this, some are officious numpties.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Not sure what you mean.


For example, say you buy a 3 or 4 year service plan & for the purpose of this post - say those 3 or 4 years have now elapsed - does that make the plan invalid?

That's what I meant.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

You'll need to book your test for BEFORE the end of your service plan. We have done it with both our Volkswagens. However, the dealers are usually spot on knowing the first test is covered.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> For example, say you buy a 3 or 4 year service plan & for the purpose of this post - say those 3 or 4 years have now elapsed - does that make the plan invalid?
> 
> That's what I meant.


How can any contract still be valid once it's expired?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> How can any contract still be valid once it's expired?


It's a magical contract!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> How can any contract still be valid once it's expired?


Not you again trying to start arguments.

*deep breath*

I mean that since the VW dealer is aware that you have used them to carry out your service plan (bought through them but not necessarily that particular dealer), then should/could they allow an MOT since you have had a service plan in the past.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not you again trying to start arguments.
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> I mean that since the VW dealer is aware that you have used them to carry out your service plan (bought through them but not necessarily that particular dealer), then should/could they allow an MOT since you have had a service plan in the past.


To be honest I wouldn't have a clue how to start an argument with you. You talk in riddles and in ever decreasing circles, as with many of your queries the answer is in post number two but that's far too simple and straightforward and one you seem to ignore.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

danwel said:


> Surely you'd be better off asking them direct than posting here?


This



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Maybe, but I asked here on the off chance that some other person on here may have had a similar experience.
> 
> Do remember this is a forum and I am entitled just as anyone is to ask questions about things, that's the whole point/nature of a forum.


Why are you so Hostile? Just as danwel has the right to give you the best advice on this thread.

The truth is, you'd probably either have been told if you get the MOT included and as everybodies circumstances are different, length of agreement etc, if you're still in the agreement etc...then the only people that will give you a concrete answer, is your dealer.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

To be fair VWGF is right, the forum is here amongst other things to ask members questions, only the dealer he entered a contract with will have the correct answer, other VW franchises will vary, so the answer in post number two is the only correct one, all others are purely guesswork.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you get it MOT early before the plan runs out


----------

